# δυστροπία (νομ.)



## nickel (Apr 20, 2012)

Το άκουσα στις ειδήσεις, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η δυστροπία είναι στη νομική κάτι παραπάνω από τη συμπεριφορά κάποιου που δυστροπεί. Ξέρετε;

...καθυστέρηση του μισθώματος από υπερημερία (ΑΚ 597) ή δυστροπία (ΕισΝΚΠολΔ 66)...


----------



## pontios (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi nickel

I'm not sure if you're looking for an equivalent English term but what you describe sounds very much like a rental delinquency or delinquent behaviour, a delinquent tenant, a delinquent account etc.

de·lin·quent (d-lngkwnt, -ln-)
adj.
1. Failing to do what law or duty requires.
2. Overdue in payment: a delinquent account.

I'm 100% sure you're familiar with this term, so I'm not sure if I understood your query ?

Anyway, for what it's worth..the specific codes that you refer to I think relate to a civil code that protects the commercial lessor's (τους εκμισθωτές εμπορικών ακινήτων) rights to seek remedies from their delinquent tenants (the right to terminate the lease and seek compensation etc.).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2012)

Ο Εισαγωγικός Νόμος του Κώδικα Πολιτικής Δικονομίας που αναφέρεις, Νίκελ, δε λέει και τίποτα σπουδαίο. Υποψιάζομαι ότι αναφέρεται στην ηθελημένη καθυστέρηση καταβολής ενοικίων, που δεν οφείλεται σε οικονομική δυσκολία, αλλά νομολογία από Δευτέρα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2012)

Εδώ βρίσκω το εξής:

[...]
Ο νέος τρόπος έξωσης του μισθωτή επειδή δεν καταβάλλει νόμιμα και νομιμοπρόθεσμα τα μισθώματα αποτελεί συγκερασμό των δύο προηγούμενων τρόπων με τη διαταγή πληρωμής και σαν τέτοιο θα τον αντιμετωπίσουμε στην παρακάτω ερμηνεία του.

ΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ:

Οι θετικές προϋποθέσεις για την υποβολή αίτησης έκδοσης Διαταγής Απόδοσης της Χρήσης Μισθίου ακινήτου (ΔΑΧΜ) συνάγονται αρκετά ευκρινώς από το κείμενο του άρθρου 662 Α' και είναι οι παρακάτω:

[...]

δ) Καθυστέρηση του μισθώματος από *δυστροπία*. Η έννοια της *δυστροπίας* είναι γνωστή και_ ταυτίζεται με την καθυστέρηση του μισθώματος όταν υπάρχει δήλη ημέρα καταβολής του μισθώματος_ (δείτε Χ. Δ. Παπαδάκη, _Αγωγές Απόδοσης Μισθίου_, 1990, παρ.693, από όπου συνάγεται ότι πάγια γίνεται δεκτό ότι η δυστροπία τεκμαίρεται ότι υπάρχει από την καθυστέρηση καταβολής του μισθώματος κατά το συμφωνημένο χρόνο και γενικά ότι δύστροπος μισθωτής θεωρείται εκείνος που βρίσκεται σε υπερημερία, δηλαδή εκείνος που καθυστέρησε την καταβολή του έστω και για μία ημέρα ή από τη μη πληρωμή του μισθώματος στον προσήκοντα τόπο και με τον προσήκοντα τρόπο).


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Μπράβο που χωθήκατε σε βάθος, γιατί είχα ετοιμαστεί να φορέσω σκάφανδρο. Τρελαίνομαι όταν μια κλίκα φαίνεται να ξέρει τα πάντα για κάτι, αλλά ο απέξω δεν μπορεί να βρει την άκρη του νήματος. 

Με λίγα λόγια, φαίνεται να έχουμε υπερήμερο οφειλέτη, οπότε και delinquent > delinquency. Θα περιμένω και τους καθ' ύλην αρμόδιους προτού γεμίσω τον τίτλο. 

Ευχ! :clap:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 23, 2012)

Σε σχετική έρευνα που έκανα, βρίσκω ότι δύστροπος είναι ο μισθωτής που είναι υπερήμερος ως προς την καταβολή μισθώματος. Αν έχει οριστεί συγκεκριμένη μέρα για την πληρωμή του μισθώματος, ο μισθωτής μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί υπερήμερος χωρίς όχληση. Η οικονομική αδυναμία δεν αποτελεί από μόνη της επαρκή λόγο ώστε να αρθεί ο χαρακτηρισμός. Από την άλλη, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, όταν π.χ. το μίσθιο έχει πραγματικά ελαττώματα που εμποδίζουν τη χρήση του, τότε ανατρέπεται το τεκμήριο της δυστροπίας. 

Η ουσία είναι ότι δυστροπία = μη πληρωμή ενοικίου, ακόμα και ενός, ανεξαρτήτως αιτίας. Υπάρχει και επανειλημμένη δυστροπία, όταν το μίσθωμα δεν καταβάλλεται σε τουλάχιστον δύο περιπτώσεις. Έχω ακόμα πολλές πληροφορίες, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτές φτάνουν :) 

Οπότε ίσως μας κάνει το delinquent tenant > delinquency, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι α) δεν υπάρχει ακριβής αντιστοιχία και β) δεν μεταφέρεται επακριβώς το νόημα του ελληνικού νομικού όρου.


----------

